# How does it work when....

## kag

... when you add a new hard drive to an already installed Gentoo?

do you just fdisk it and format it and it's all good?

... and when you change your NIC for another model?

do you just change the drivers that are loaded in some .conf file?

thanks

----------

## rac

 *kag wrote:*   

> ... when you add a new hard drive to an already installed Gentoo?
> 
> do you just fdisk it and format it and it's all good?

 

Generally, yes.  If you are adding SCSI to a system that has never had it, or IDE to a SCSI-only system, or adding a new IDE host adapter or something, you may need to recompile the kernel, but if you are adding another IDE drive to an IDE system, or another SCSI drive to a SCSI system, fdisk, mkfs, and mount should do it.

 *Quote:*   

> ... and when you change your NIC for another model?
> 
> do you just change the drivers that are loaded in some .conf file?

 

This will probably require a kernel recompilation.  You can compile a kernel that supports both NICs, and once you have done that, you should be able to swap them freely in the future without having to do any work.

----------

## kag

 *rac wrote:*   

> but if you are adding another IDE drive to an IDE system, or another SCSI drive to a SCSI system, fdisk, mkfs, and mount should do it.

 

well once you mount it, it is gonna auto-mount each time you reboot??

 *Quote:*   

> This will probably require a kernel recompilation.  You can compile a kernel that supports both NICs, and once you have done that, you should be able to swap them freely in the future without having to do any work.

 

it's gonna be a one-time swap because the card that it's in it right now is a 10mbps and im gonna trade it for a 100mbps... i would still need to recompile the kernel?

----------

## rac

 *kag wrote:*   

> well once you mount it, it is gonna auto-mount each time you reboot??

 

If you add an entry in /etc/fstab for it, then yes.

 *Quote:*   

> it's gonna be a one-time swap because the card that it's in it right now is a 10mbps and im gonna trade it for a 100mbps... i would still need to recompile the kernel?

 

Yes, unless they happen to use the same driver, which isn't very likely.  What are the model numbers of the old and new cards?

----------

## kag

 *rac wrote:*   

> Yes, unless they happen to use the same driver, which isn't very likely.  What are the model numbers of the old and new cards?

 

the current one is a SMC, something like 8141... and the new one will be a 3C905, version B i think..... not the same thing at all

----------

## pjp

I'd personally install the new card and get it working before I removed the other one.

----------

